

Linux AI programmable robot baby dinosaur. - mapleoin
http://www.handlewithlinux.com/linux-robot-baby-dinosaur

======
chaosmachine
When I was a kid, toys were powered by imagination. Today, they run linux.

~~~
tbeseda
Imagination to the power of Linux.

------
statenjason
The last time I saw a Pleo story, it was about the robotic dinosaur getting
mauled by a battle bot. It gave me rather mixed emotions.
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95MAyWE0ERk>

~~~
froo
If we armed pleo with missiles and lasers (think of the 80's cartoon dino
riders) I'm sure he could hold his own.

------
sown
The Pleo is convincing enough to at least attract the attention of dolphins

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7i_HN_Twdds#t=1m46s>

------
metachor
"It's a Unix system. I know this."

------
wvenable
Anybody here actually hack a pleo? I've never seen this before but it looks
cool. Any reviews by HN users?

------
steveklabnik
I actually have two Pleos. I never get around to playing with them, though.
It's unfortunate.

------
jff
Imagine a beowulf cluster of these...

------
apphacker
I'm feeling an uncanny valley kind of response when I see this thing. It
mostly looks adorable and appears emotive but it's not real. Imagine replacing
your dog or cat with such a thing. Your dog actually cares about you and maybe
your cat does too (unlikely), but this thing is just a machine. You can turn
it off and throw it in the corner. To pretend to care about it, all by
yourself (not as some fun among a group of people) just seems really weird to
me.

